# EAS Mead, Honey Beer Show



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

EAS 2012 in Burlington, Vermont will be having a number of competitive shows this August. Honey, beeswax, etc. Included is a mead, honey beer show. Ribbons will be given. Top prize will be a silver plate. Show rules will be posted on the EAS website later this month.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Think your mead or honey beer is special? Why not join us at EAS 2012 in Burlington, Vermont August 15-17. Enter your special brew in the Mead-Honey Bees Show and you might go home with one of these.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

This category of the honey show will be sponsored by Allagash Brewing Company of Portland, Maine


----------

